# Ronald Cyril Jackson



## Rekki (Feb 26, 2008)

Ronald Cyril Jackson from Middlesbrough was on board the Norwegian bulkcarrier M/S Carmencita in 1964 as an O.S.
We were young shipmates and had a lot of fun.

I have met him a few times later.
It would be really funny to meet him again, but I have not been able to find him in phone books etc.

If anyone here could help I would be gratefull.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome to the site from Canada . Cheers Derek


----------



## Rekki (Feb 26, 2008)

*Derek Roger*

Thank you very much.

Best regards 

Rekki


----------

